#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  PHAST 6.54 for download

## Bernardo

Hi for everyone.



whom it might concern, I post bellow the links for package PHAST version 6.54, that includes PHAST, PHAST FX, PHAST Risk, PHAST Risk Financial and Safeti NL. 

Please, my intention is share it in order to get a ----- and use it on my own PC.

So, the links:

*Part I:*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Part II:*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Part III:*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Part IV:*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
---------------------------------------------------------------------See More: PHAST 6.54 for download

----------


## Bernardo

I have also the softwares TRACE (Toxic Release Analysis Chemistry Emissions, from SaferSystems), Effects and RiskCurves, from TNO. Can someone ----- it for us?

----------


## evolutionb

Thanks a lot for your post, I would like to ask you if you have real examples to use the software (explosion, leak, release, etc.)

Hopefully that someone post a license or ----- to use freely this precious software.

Thank you

----------


## Pakubuwono

thanks bernado,

great post, I will try to find out the ----- and share it with you all. thanks again. GBU

----------


## safer

Could anyone transfer the file from megauplod to another site? There has some restrains. Thanks

----------


## safer

Bernardo's software is very useful for us, waitting for some experts can share --- with us.

----------


## nnreddy

Dear Mr.Bernardo,

Thanks for the postings and I would like to know whether this posting include only documentation or bothe documentation and software?

----------


## Bernardo

> Thanks a lot for your post, I would like to ask you if you have real examples to use the software (explosion, leak, release, etc.)
> 
> Hopefully that someone post a license or ----- to use freely this precious software.
> 
> Thank you



PHAST contains a folder called "Examples" that includes several examples studies (not real, I think) for accidental events envolving Chlorine rupture, Chlorine liquid and vapor leak; flammables (pool fire, jet fire, fireball); explosions (TNT, BLEVE Blast, Multi-energy, Baker Strehlow)...

Try to see them.

----------


## Bernardo

> Dear Mr.Bernardo,
> 
> Thanks for the postings and I would like to know whether this posting include only documentation or bothe documentation and software?



The first part contains the documentations about each model (the folder called "Technical Reference", to Firebal, Poolfire, BLEVE etc...). The other ones contain the software entirely.

*PAY ATTENTION:*
the password to open the pdf documentation is *PalaceHouse*, with capital letter only to "P" and "H"

----------


## Bernardo

> Could anyone transfer the file from megauplod to another site? There has some restrains. Thanks



I'll try to do this until tomorrow.

----------


## evolutionb

*how about the license or ----- to this software*

help us please.

----------


## Bernardo

> Could anyone transfer the file from megauplod to another site? There has some restrains. Thanks




Bellow the links for parts II and IV in itfile.it:

Part II:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Part IV:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Now, let's to search the -----!

----------


## f81aa

Bernardo, thanks for sharing

See More: PHAST 6.54 for download

----------


## sunilkiict

Dear Bernardo

I was searching for the software TRACE but I thought it is not common and not available in our group and kept quite. Will you please upload it in ifile so that i can download it. please give me a mail at suniliict@gmail.com. Do you have Effects and Riskcurves from TNO for consequence Analysis and QRA.

Thanks and regards
Sunil

----------


## sunilkiict

Dear Bernardo

The PHAST 6.54 is a -----ed version or only software which needs a dongle to work. Please let us know procedure to avoid any error during installation.

Regards
Sunil

----------


## phemsie

i can't see the phast software any where on the page

----------


## evolutionb

Hi

we need to ----- or have a license for Phast posted by Bernardo, does anybody shows us the way.

Thanks

----------


## wilson.bibe

Many Thanks Bernardo

----------


## A.Azzam79

Hi 
Thanks for the links.
But are these a software with the key?
best regards

----------


## Bernardo

> Dear Bernardo
> 
> The PHAST 6.54 is a -----ed version or only software which needs a dongle to work. Please let us know procedure to avoid any error during installation.
> 
> Regards
> Sunil



No Sunil, it isn't a cr@cked version. I hope someone can ----- it for us and share it with everyboby.

----------


## evolutionb

Help us with a license or -----

----------


## hahol

Dear Bernardo

I was searching so long for TRACE, Effects and Riskcurves. Please upload.


Thank you very much

----------


## safer

I can't make it works, is there any genius can help us? Thanks.

----------


## amirhosseinsaber

I download the links but when I want use this software it show me a massage about software license so help me in usage of this software.

----------


## SafiHamada

Hi Everybody,
I tried to ---- this shit but too complicated, outta control gentlemen ..


I need a ----- ?  Shit happens Gentlemen !See More: PHAST 6.54 for download

----------


## ArieJ

Nice software. How do I get a licence make the software work?

----------


## amirhosseinsaber

I download and install above files but when I want to use this software it request a license to make me able to use this software but doesn't any one mentioned how I can define the required license. help me to make me able to use this software.

----------


## Bernardo

Have anyone -----ed PHAST for us? Please, try!

----------


## wilson.bibe

Hi Bernardo, I download the rar files if you post, but the link to download the setup file it's broken for me, I tried many times without success, if possible for you send me the setup file?
Thanks

----------


## oscarino

Have anyone -----ed PHAST for us? Please, try!

----------


## tigormaruli

:Big Grin: 
Anyone already got the ---- and license?





> thanks bernado,
> 
> great post, I will try to find out the ----- and share it with you all. thanks again. GBU

----------


## LOST

would you please tell me something about this software?
its application i mean.

----------


## lirff

Many Thanks Bernado, hope we find the way in soon

regards

lirff

----------


## olar

Can anyone help me to get k-- to Phast package.
Thank you! Olarb

----------


## jprocess

Mr Bernardo 
I was wonder if you could do me a favor. I can download file 1 and 3 from ifile .ir but, unfortunately  i could not get 2 and 4 from megaupload. Can you upload again 2 and 4 from other site.

thanks a million
amir

----------


## sunilkiict

Dear all,

Recently I tried to search for seller of -----ed softwares and came to know that there is a website named **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and requested them for purchase of PHAST and PIPENET. I paid money on 4th Novemebr 2009 in the name of the concerned person stationed in Ukraine as directed to me but till date neither ftp link nor any CD/DVD containing softwares is sent to me. The money is paid through western union money transfer. They are introducing newer methods of payment like paypal etc. I am cheated by them but don't want that you should also get cheated. Please do not deal with them.

Regards
Sunil

----------


## Bernardo

> Mr Bernardo 
> I was wonder if you could do me a favor. I can download file 1 and 3 from ifile .ir but, unfortunately  i could not get 2 and 4 from megaupload. Can you upload again 2 and 4 from other site.
> 
> thanks a million
> 
> 
> amir



Amir, the parts 2 and 4 might also be downloaded from ifile.it. The links are in the end of the 1st page of this threat [ :Wink: ]See More: PHAST 6.54 for download

----------


## sanpepino

gracias por el software

----------


## hamidkeng

if a person have a inistalled phast 6.54 he/she can copy only bin file and share with another, maybe replacing with -----ed bin file can help us
 :Big Grin:

----------


## alanjiao

appreciate it greatly if someone can help get --- asap. thank you very much.

----------


## babardel

Phast works with an USB Dongle. That is the license. It is a physical protection. So, a ----- will not help. It also asks you to remove it and plug it again from time to time when using it.

----------


## tnjtnj

Thank you very much krub...

----------


## diana wahab

Hye Mr. Bernardo,
Did u have a phast risk financial documentation (module) that commonly used the password to assess it?if u have, can u email me at idola_26@yahoo.com.pls, help me on this,k...thank you

----------


## LOST

please upload previous version 6.5.3 if it has any -----. thank you

----------


## wudang

previous version have license?

----------


## hamidkeng

only you need the lic file to work with phast 6.54. 
it work properly!!
but for 6.53.1 if only you change the bin file to -----ed bin files you can enjoy!
please!
don't try to find 6.54, i install it, there aren't different with 6.53.1 in phast, but some different in SAFETI. and another is installation of 6.54 in windows 7. it work properly in 7 ultimate 64&32 bit

----------


## wudang

i have only 6.54 version without license file
so i need license or previous version
if anyone have it please post link to them

----------


## LOST

please upload your phast6.54 .or 6.53
maybe someone can make a ******** for it.
thanks
the_losts40@yahoo.com

----------


## aquileslima

Hi!
Do you have this lic file or a generator?
Can you share with us?
I'd appreciate that.



Thanks.See More: PHAST 6.54 for download

----------


## aquileslima

> only you need the lic file to work with phast 6.54. 
> it work properly!!
> but for 6.53.1 if only you change the bin file to -----ed bin files you can enjoy!
> please!
> don't try to find 6.54, i install it, there aren't different with 6.53.1 in phast, but some different in SAFETI. and another is installation of 6.54 in windows 7. it work properly in 7 ultimate 64&32 bit




Hi!
Do you have this lic file or a generator?
Can you share with us?
I'd appreciate that.

Thanks.

----------


## wudang

all of us waiting this lic file  :Smile:

----------


## hamidkeng

sorry i haven't permission!

----------


## wudang

we can download from link adress

----------


## LOST

where is the link?

----------


## wudang

we wait to post someone the link for download license file

----------


## LOST

I hope So

----------


## judo

Please can you posit it on to ******* or rapidshare

----------


## jagansurya

Any other method to krac this S/W. Techies / experts in the forum may show some mercy to Krac. It may serve a lot of people waiting.

----------


## netspyking

> where is the link?



Dear LOST ,

You are doing your own deals and exchanges with users in the forum posts (I am talking aboit PetroSim 3.1....) and it is better to do it in hidden mode (Private message) , and here you are asking for phast and another said that "I have not permission !!!" , what is going on this forum ? Here is a sharing place not for other activities , Please respect the forum and ruls , Thanks a lot

----------


## LOST

this forum is about phast not petrosim.!
i dont understand what you mean and what was my fault?!  
i am asking everything in this forums like other people, so what is my mistake?
if anyone knows please tell me. i will respect to him.

----------


## yo123

thanks for the program, really i needed that



regards from mexicoSee More: PHAST 6.54 for download

----------


## samG

Could any one send password/licence for Phast 6.54 pls.....

----------


## enviromind

Dear Bernardo,

Is it possible for you to make those softwares (TRACE (Toxic Release Analysis Chemistry Emissions, from SaferSystems), Effects and RiskCurves, from TNO) available? Are they "usable"? Do you speak portuguese?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Bernardo

> Dear Bernardo,
> 
> Is it possible for you to make those softwares (TRACE (Toxic Release Analysis Chemistry Emissions, from SaferSystems), Effects and RiskCurves, from TNO) available? Are they "usable"? Do you speak portuguese?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi, Environmind,
Listen, EFFECTS 8.0 and RiskCurves 7.6.5 were uploaded by* Berezhko* last week (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]). It seems they are not trial version, but Berezhko advert he doesn't have license file to share with us  :Frown: 

Regarding TRACE, I'll try to upload it as soon as possible. 

PS.: why did ask me If I speak Portuguese?

Kind regards,
Bernardo

----------


## enviromind

Bernardo,

Thanks for the reply. I asked you just because of your name. I thought you could be brazilian as I am. :-)

----------


## Bernardo

> Bernardo,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I asked you just because of your name. I thought you could be brazilian as I am. :-)



No, I'm from Set&#250;bal (Portugal), but I have a lot of friends in Brazil, specially in Pernambuco and Rio de Janeiro. So, I really speak portugese  :Big Grin:

----------


## enviromind

Bernardo,

Do you use Phast? I have one doubt and would like to know. :-)

BTW, do you have the Phast training files which were upload by driftshade in (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## samG

anyone has the license for phast 6.54 pls, let's share.............

----------


## rizwanhm

Hi Brothers,

Has any one being able to get the -----!

----------


## salvo81

For the license? Any news?

Ciao

----------


## baba33

PART II is not available in ifile and i cant download from megaupload
Help me

----------


## driftshade

guys, i have the licence,but without USB dongle,the software will not work,
is anyone can ---it just with the license.

----------


## Berezhko

> guys, i have the licence,but without USB dongle,the software will not work,
> is anyone can ---it just with the license.



Please, could you send me? I'll see what I can do.

Send to berezhkos@yahoo.com



ThanksSee More: PHAST 6.54 for download

----------


## Washoo

could any one help me to install the PHAST.

----------


## Shakeon

Thank u Bernado for your post. I need help with the license. i cant activate it without it

----------


## sunilkiict

Hi everyone,

Please try for PHAST Risk 6.6 which is launched recently in 2010. Somebody can try for latest one instead of older version. First one has to upload all the files i.e. entire CD content on net without leaving even a single file. Otherwise it is not possible at all for - - - - -.
regards

----------


## juliojuarezperez

Help me guys in the installation this softwere PHAST 6.54 for download

----------


## juliojuarezperez

Hello, my friend
I need your help, I installation this soft but I need  the licence
sorry for my English

----------


## miltonemm

Bernardo thank you very much for your information

In the page of "ifile.it" there's no Part II, if you can plesae try to fix it.

Regards

----------


## zanwar1

PHAST need licence file

----------


## rezarm

Please reupload all parts of Phast 6.54. links is not working.
thanks in advance

----------


## s824

hey can someone plzz give me the key!!!
thanx

----------


## cnhacker

no need dongle,only license file.

----------


## s824

where can i find the license file??

----------


## ARMOFI

Dear Bernado,


I downloaded the PHAST files. But, the liecense ? Any glue please. I think i can use it in my project. Lend me the licence key pl.See More: PHAST 6.54 for download

----------


## Madeofmokoi

Hi can someone send me a serial for activation?
Or can some perform my calculation please?
mokoi@hotmail.fr

----------


## jpalacios

Hi Hamidkeng,

Can you send me the phast 6.53.1, and what I need to do to enjoy it?. I can not read your comment "....only you change the bin file to -----ed bin files you can enjoy! "

thanks   japalaciosl@yahoo.com

----------


## prasaa123

Hi sunil

please iam eagrly waiting for the key ....please send to my mail id 
prasaa@gmail.com


Its my humble request

----------


## prasaa123

Hi Bernardo & Environmind

Iam waiting for the key since last two years, plz help me out. Plz provide the key for Phast 6.54.

Its my humble request.

Plz send to my email id prasaa@gmail.com

Plz plz its a humble request...plz plz plz send it to me

thanks in advance

prasaa



Hi 

PS.: why did ask me If I speak Portuguese?

Kind regards,
Bernardo[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nabili

Dear colleagues,
I am interested in PHAST 6.54 or later version and would appreciate very much if someone can upload it again. Thanks for your help

----------


## Olga1977

Thank you Bernado for your post. I need help with the license. i cant activate it without it

----------


## GULF2020

Dear All
I need part II for PHAST 6.54 which its download link is not active.
I have other parts.
I can check my license for PHAST 6.53 then and if it work, I share it for all of you.
Gulf

----------


## matajaldin123

Thank you Bernardo,
It would be appreciated if you could share the TRACE,Effects Riskcurves  and its -----s(if any) via 4shared or send to matajaldin@yahoo.com.
regards
Tajaldin

----------


## lubl

does any one have phast manual.
I have one but ir is password protected and therefore useless!!
thanks if any one can help

----------


## Berezhko

The password is PalaceHouse.





> does any one have phast manual.
> I have one but ir is password protected and therefore useless!!
> thanks if any one can help

----------


## chandanksingh85

@Bernardo and other fellow members

Kindly upload again Part IV. I downloaded Part IV from given link. On extracting, it is giving error "the file is corrupt

Please also upload licence or activation key.

warm regards
Chandan K Singh

----------


## chandanksingh85

@Bernardo and other fellow members



Kindly upload again Part IV. I downloaded Part IV from given link. On extracting, it is giving error "the file is corrupt

Please also upload licence or activation key.

warm regards
Chandan K SinghSee More: PHAST 6.54 for download

----------


## chandanksingh85

Dear Friends,

I am getting this error

The following package files could not be found:
G:\SAFETY SOFTWARES\PHAST 6.54\PHAST 6.54 Part III\Intergraph_GeoMedia_Objects_6_1_2_4\mergeCSS.c  ab


See the setup log file located at 'C:\DOCUME~1\chandan\LOCALS~1\Temp\VSD5B.tmp\insta  ll.log' for more information.

PLEASE HELP.

warm regards,
Chandan

----------


## chandanksingh85

Dear Friends,

I am getting this error

The following package files could not be found:
G:\SAFETY SOFTWARES\PHAST 6.54\PHAST 6.54 Part III\Intergraph_GeoMedia_Objects_6_1_2_4\mergeCSS.c  ab


See the setup log file located at 'C:\DOCUME~1\chandan\LOCALS~1\Temp\VSD5B.tmp\insta  ll.log' for more information.

PLEASE HELP.

warm regards,
Chandan

----------


## riskexpert

Hi to everyone in the forum,

this is for all of us. Whether anybody will upload latest version of *PHAST 6.7 entire CD (even some hidden files also)* to get a - - - - . Please do it to try for something.

Thanks in advance

----------


## shilpashree2

hello everyone,
i need phast , the available version with license for free download, or if any one can share. Please mail me shilpashree2@gmail.com 
I need it for m academic project. Plz

----------


## Deian Tachev

Please people help me , where can i find the license file for Phast 6.54 .
If you have it, could you please send to this email : deian_tachev@yahoo.fr 

thank you

----------


## tam2

wangxue089@gmail.com also need Phast 6.54  ----- ...tnks

----------


## rrkumar50

what is the password for DNV Phast 6.54.part1.rar ?
Can some one share here pls

----------


## samG

I 've been observed this thread for many months no body provides any software licence keys/or of that kind. It is hard to get it. If you 've guts get -----ed, that's it.

----------


## earth13z

Thank

----------


## Vishal83

Hi

Please Send me PHAST and PHAST RISK software free version with its license file

----------


## baba33

we,r waitng for  that  :Big Grin:

----------


## salahbouz

Hi rrkumar50


pass word for phast 6.54 part 1 is PalaceHouseSee More: PHAST 6.54 for download

----------


## a.k.bavra

Hi ,

Recently I had tried to download these files but unable to open.......Please any body can live up the links or upload again . Its my humble request to everybody.

----------


## Chotu

Does anybdy have part 1 ? The link is dead

----------


## sameerahmed

please upload new version

----------


## right_poplar

Please give the pass word to unrar the zip files. Many thanks

----------


## vbhansali

not able to download

----------


## MBHA

I try download DNV Pahst 6.54 but I can't Download Part I .
If anybody have part I, please Reupload that.
tanks
I have Download Link for DNV Phast 6.51 with -----.
anyone need DNV Phast 6.51, link is there :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

just someone reupload DNV Phast 6.54 part I.

----------


## saveriociavarella

Please anyone can you reupload this files? Thanks in advance

----------


## armandooh

upload again please i really need it

----------


## thawdar

Hi All, My Phast 6.51 doesnot work on window 7,please upload Phast which work on new window system.

Thaks Freinds.

----------


## thawdar

Hi All, My Phast 6.51 doesnot work on window 7,please upload Phast which work on new window system.

Thaks Freinds.

----------


## saveriociavarella

> Hi All, My Phast 6.51 doesnot work on window 7,please upload Phast which work on new window system.
> 
> Thaks Freinds.



Hi! I haven't Phast. Can you share your Phast 6.5, please? I will use it on Windows XP. Thanks in advance

----------


## thawdar

> hello everyone,
> i need phast , the available version with license for free download, or if any one can share. Please mail me shilpashree2@gmail.com 
> 
> 
> I need it for m academic project. Plz



Pleaase upload for Part I, which can not find anywhere? Important for all of us.See More: PHAST 6.54 for download

----------


## thuanvinhan1

I need PHAST 6.7 also, please upload everyone.

----------


## hamidkeng

Hi everybody
Here is link for DNV-PHAST 6.54 license:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Please just consider following points:
1- Install software, you can install multi-component and all modules 
2- Close internet connection
3- Copy license to C:\Program Files\DNV\FLEXlm\Licences 
4 WHENEVER YOU WANT USING PHAST, CLOSE INTERNET CONNECTION AND ENJOY. 
Note: If just one time work with PHAST when you connected to internet, it does not work longer, 
If you need more info send an email to me at hamidkeng@gmail.com
Bests

----------


## thawdar

Dear Hamidkeng,

Thank you very much for your contribution.

----------


## thuanvinhan1

many thanks Mr. Hamidkeng.

----------


## saveriociavarella

Can anybody share with me Phast 6.54? Thanks in advance

----------


## Roderick

the link is dead, could you please reload it? Thanks.

----------


## hamidkeng

One of friends upload install files of phast 6.7
I can provide Lic for 30 days.
bests

----------


## Roderick

Hi Hamidkeng,

The link you provided for the license is in valid, please upload it again. Thanks.





> Hi everybody
> Here is link for DNV-PHAST 6.54 license:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## jiangnanhua

hi, Hamidkeng
 I need the PHAST 6.54 software, could you give me the link to download, thank you very much sincerely

----------


## saveriociavarella

Hi, Hamidkeng... A few days ago I wrote you a mail... have you received it?

----------


## saveriociavarella

Up for download link!


Inviato dal mio iPad Retina con Tapatalk HD

----------


## bigif

The link is dead, please upload it again

See More: PHAST 6.54 for download

----------


## miltonemm

For those who has Phast 6.54 software installation, just install phast.exe and follow hamidkeng instructions... i did it and it works!  The license is valid for 667 days

----------


## miltonemm

Thank you very much... it works!

----------


## frade

thanks for sharing, but where is the links!! I can't find it.

----------


## saveriociavarella

> thanks for sharing, but where is the links!! I can't find it.



I need this software too! Please share it

----------


## riskexpert

Hi Bernardo and Hamid,

Please upload the PHAST once again and tell us how to install it so that it runs properly on the systems. It works only on windows Xp not on latest version of Microsoft.

Regards
Riskexpert

----------


## sumon emam

waiting for someone's generosity...........

----------


## kroff

can someone please upload to Mega.co.nz a full version that works with windows 7 64? thank you.

6.51 if interested:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
key:
a0obqhjZrw-F-afbwDN3qVTFz3t1aaTx5i78ppt_qi8

----------


## frade

when i put ' HbqPwmbcvYamgxmSPLFvoAtaI1NDBcH9xS-bMS6SPr8  ' in the decryption key ,it doesn't work ; what's the decryption key then!!

----------


## frade

when  i download the file ,it appear this 'your key does ont have the correct length ,please make sure you enter a valid key', but what't the correct answer then . when i put this 'HbqPwmbcvYamgxmSPLFvoAtaI1NDBcH9xS-bMS6SPr8 ' in the decryption key ,i still can't download.

----------


## kroff

try again, i changed the link.  Check the correct one.

----------


## frade

dear kroff:
           thanks for sharing this useful software,I can download it ,and also install it , thank you very much,and best wishes for you!!!!!
your friend
frade

----------


## saveriociavarella

Thanks kroff. I have installed this software and it works! Best regards

See More: PHAST 6.54 for download

----------


## ARMOFI

Dear Frade,

Can you send me mail. ? How did you install it? I find unable to do it. Pl mail me ayyaskm@gmail.com
Thanx in advance.

----------


## kroff

Can someone please upload Phast 6.54 or newer to a filesharing site that works?   without the stupid captcha, and waiting time?  like MEGA.co.nz?  :Smile: 
thanks

----------


## swan123

Hi, Anybody know for a working link for Phast 6.54? Old links are not working any more.

----------


## rgmmelo

Hi, up phast 6.54 again, or license to phast 6.7 or 6.53(I have the software)?

----------


## nxtho76

Dear Kroff,

I need this software too! Please share it

----------


## andinumail

the link seems dead.anyone have link to phast 6.7?

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## kireta7

I`m new in safety and really needed this software, please someone share with me..

----------


## abrofahad

Dear Bernardo

Your posted links for this package PHAST ver 6.5 are not working; can you kindly provide us new links.


Thanks!





> Hi for everyone.
> 
> whom it might concern, I post bellow the links for package PHAST version 6.54, that includes PHAST, PHAST FX, PHAST Risk, PHAST Risk Financial and Safeti NL. 
> 
> Please, my intention is share it in order to get a ----- and use it on my own PC.
> 
> So, the links:
> 
> *Part I:*
> ...

----------


## taoiste

please someone can reupl  ???

----------


## rgmmelo

I  have the 6.53.1 version if someone  wants I will put a link here in the next weekend

----------


## taoiste

i need the part 1 of the 6.54 and licence for the version 6.7

See More: PHAST 6.54 for download

----------


## sameerahmed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Safeti

hi can you post 30 days license for phast 6.7?
thanks

----------


## khalid655

what is the pass for folder

----------


## akbavra

Hi , 

Well You can download PHAST full version , below is the link 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks

----------


## zhy3323

i need the phast 6.7 too. How badly i want it!

----------


## sumairkhalid

> I  have the 6.53.1 version if someone  wants I will put a link here in the next weekend






Dear rgmmelo.

please share this software with me.... my mail id is sumair.khalid@hotmail.com

----------


## azmir11

Hi there,

I cant download it. can anyone provide me with the useful link please. need the program for my Thesis.. uRGENT.. please thanks

----------


## rgmmelo

Azmir11, I have phast 6.53.1, Do you want this version?

----------


## khalid655

yes please share with us

----------


## azmir11

> Azmir11, I have phast 6.53.1, Do you want this version?




yes please. Need it to calculate my thesis studies.. thanks

----------


## BILALDCA

????????????????????,c'est pas serieux

----------


## hydbadsearch

Dear Brother Bernardo,



I'm from India. I look forward to your kind help in downloading the Phast software. I'm unable to reach the link for the software from the ones mentioned by you. Could you kindly help me get the software and the ----for Phast?!!!

with Warm regards,
SriSee More: PHAST 6.54 for download

----------


## bye106

Please, can you send it to me?
ahmadkhattab_pet@yahoo.com
thanks
Ahmed

----------


## alexander_alfaro

Thanks! I really appreciate your share* I already installed but where can I find the license?

----------


## bondhu

refer _w_w_w_._d_o_w_n_l_o_a_d_l_y_._i_r

----------


## alexander_alfaro

Thanks very much!

----------


## Hasan

The link isnt working. Can anyone please upload again? Thx!

----------


## wenchi

i need any version of PHAST, please, email me, wyancoski@hotmail.com
thanks in advance

----------

